# Duda Inversor Onda Modificada 12vcd a 220vac 50Hz



## manudan85 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en el foro. He buscado mucha información aquí y me parece un buen foro, felicidades! Antes de nada decirles que soy autodidacta y no llevo mucho tiempo en la materia (por si digo alguna burrada, jeje).

Vamos al grano, quiero construir un inversor de onda modificada de 12V cd a 220V ac, ya se que podria comprarlo y tal... pero quiero hacerlo yo personalmente.

Después de ver muchos circuitos y pasarlos a Isis para ver como respondian he llegado a la conclusion de que el mejor (para mi, ya digo que no tengo mucha idea), es uno que se realiza con un 555 y un 4017 que adjunto en el post. Para probarlo, a la salida se le pone una bombilla de 60W a 220V y funciona a la misma intensidad que a una toma de corriente. Hasta aqui todo bien hasta que me dió por variar la carga y al colocar a la salida una bombilla de 30W (1620Ohm), me dice que la frecuencia del transformador es demasiado alta (y el voltaje se va a las nubes) , pero sin carga ninguna o con cualquier otra carga va bien, todo esto simulado con Isis.

 Mi pregunta es: eso se debe a un fallo de Isis, que no se corresponde con la realidad o es que el circuito entra en resonancia y por eso peta todo? Y si lo construyera, funcionaria bien? Es básicamente para alimentar un Pc portatil de 60W como mucho...

Les adjunto el circuito modelado en Isis y algunas imagenes.

Espero respuestas y muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2014)

Date una vuelta por aqui :

Bienvenido !


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 18, 2014)

Pues veo dos posibles problemas que en la simulacion no salieron (o tal ves sea ese el error no lo se), primero que el regulador de tension LM7809 esta mal conectado, donde dice Vin tienen que entrar los 12V de la bateria y el Vo es la salida regulada. Por otro lado la resistencia de los MOSFET creo que son algo elevadas, las de 560 ohms las cambiaria por 10 o 22 o 47 ohms y la de 5k6 por 10k o mas alta. Con esas modificaciones en la vida real deberia funcionar sin demaciados problemas, solo como sugerencia, en el 555 pondria un preset multivuelta para poder hacer el ajuste fino de los 50 Hz. Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 18, 2014)

mmm haciendo de abogado del diabl.... yo usaria un CD4047 y listo sin tanto problema, me surge la duda del tiempo de transicion desde que la salida 2 se activa hasta el reset, no molestara?' mejor el 4047, es solo mi opinion, chaoooo


----------



## manudan85 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bien, ya lo he montado fisicamente y funciona a la perfección. Al final he usado valores de 10 ohm y 100k para las resistencias que me dijo Juanma. Lo que no puedo (de momento) es prender el pc portatil de 60w porque he usado un transformador pequeño de una radio vieja que como mucho tendrá 5w porque es lo maximo que enciende. He estado mirando por internet y no se que transformador se ajustará mejor a mis necesidades y la potencia expresada en VA de éste. Aunque me ha parecido entender que VA = W, es esto cierto? Entonces con uno de 6+6 60VA tendria bastante o es una animalada? Espero que me despejen dudas. Un saludo y muchas grácias de antemando de nuevo!


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 24, 2014)

Me alegro muucho manudan85 que te haya funcionado el circuito. En cuanto al transformador, puede usar uno de 10V~12V de secundario por unos 5A~6A como minimo ya que el transformador posee algunas perdidas de transferencia, con 8A estarias mas que bien. y el primario de 220V. Ten en cuenta los MOSFET que utilices ya que estos maneja esos valores de corriente y si pones uno chico se quemara.

PD: Otra cosa no menos importante y que no te mencione es la frecuencia que posea el oscilador, esta debe ser de 50 Hz mas/menos (2 Hz de error), ya que los transformadores convencionales estan diseñados para trabajar en esa frecuencia, otro valor puede presentar perdidas de potencia


----------



## manudan85 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok, todo claro. Los MOSFET aguantan sobre 50A y la frecuencia teorica es de 50Hz (no tengo nada para medirla). La principal duda que tenia era el transformador, que pensaba que con uno de 3A a cada secundario (como minimo, total 6A) era suficiente, pero ya veo que són necesarios los 6A por cada secundario.
Muchisimas gracias de nuevo y por mi tema zanjado. Saludos!


----------



## manudan85 (Dic 9, 2014)

Hola de nuevo. Tras una temporada buscando un transformador que se ajuste a mis necesidades y ver que valen un pastizal he optado por modificar un autotransformador de 125/220 v de 500w que tenia por casa. Lo he echo bobinando un secundario, el cual he ido variando las vueltas para ver que efectos producia. Lo primero que probaba era el consumo y voltaje sin carga. Con 21 (12v) vueltas de secundario sacaba sobre 100V y de consumo minimo 0.5A. Aqui la mayoria de aparatos funciona bien anque con el voltaje algo bajo... y en el otro extremo con 11 (6v) vueltas en el secundario saca unos 190V y de consumo minimo 2A. Hasta aqui todo bien. El problema viene cuando enxufo el maldito portatil, el sistema se cae, aunque con el secundario de 6v carga la bateria del pc y solo se cae al encenderlo.
Mi pregunta, a que puede ser debido? Me harán falta más MOSFETS en paralelo? Son los IRFZ44N, que en teoria aguantan 50A si no he entendido mal. 

Hola de nuevo, ya está claro. El error se debe a la poca sección de los cables de los transistores  ...Ya está subsanado el problema. Ahora prende 2 portatiles sin problema. Pues ahora si que considero resuelto el tema.  

Un Saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2015)

Éste modelo más complejo , primero eleva por alta frecuencia la tensión a 315Vdc y luego la ondula a 50 o 60 hz para salida cuasisenoidal al 50%





Enjoy  !


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ene 7, 2015)

Por lo visto funciona, pero igual te voy a comentar que estoy con el desarrollo de un inversor y, a menos que surja otro problema, el inconveniente que tengo es el transformador. Estoy usando uno de 12-0-12 a 220v y hay mucha caída de tensión con cargas "medias". Encargué uno de 9-0-9 y en teoría tendría que andar. A lo que voy, no es correcto usar un trafo de 12 a 220v ya que para que llegue a 220v esos 12AC tiene picos de 17v+/- (12 x 1.41). No se si me explico.

De paso hago la pregunta que tengo "colgada" (DOSMETROS sabe de que hablo): básicamente es si hay alguna forma de modificar una fuente de PC para que eleve de 12VDC a 315VDC o sería más barato/fácil hacer una fuente de cero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2015)

Mejor el de 9-0-9.

No , mejor hacer el inversor  desde cero


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 18, 2015)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> De paso hago la pregunta que tengo "colgada" (DOSMETROS sabe de que hablo): básicamente es si hay alguna forma de modificar una fuente de PC para que eleve de 12VDC a 315VDC o sería más barato/fácil hacer una fuente de cero.



Hice pruebas con el cd4047, con el esquema mas simple que ya postearon y anduvo perfecto! y sale solo $1 mas que un 555 y hablamos de buena potencia trabajando en frió!

Podes, como para hacer solo la parte que eleva a 315vcd pero luego tenes que hacer la parte que modula esos 315vcd a 220ca.

Yo lo que hice fue lo siguiente, cortè la placa de fuente por el lado donde se separa "Hot de Cool"

(Si miras desde abajo el pcb de la fuente veras una linea sin pistas que separa la parte aislada de la no aislada es por ahí por donde tendrías que cortar)

Importante no saques el transformador driver que maneja los Transistores Switching!!! {Recuadros AZULES}

Tenes que sacar los diodos que rectificaban los 220v, el filtro de ruido y si querés podes dejar el fusible y cambiar los Capacitores por unos de menos voltaje y mas capacidad aunque los que trae me funciono perfecto! {Recuadro ROJO} si la vas a usar en audio tal vez podrías dejar el filtro de ruido...

En el recuadro VERDE antes estaba conectado el Transformador CHOPER de la fuente, lo usas así como esta (pero al revés)  sin desarmar conectándolo ahí solo que usas el bobinado de los antiguos 12v!!!  como dicho transformador trae a la vista un punto medio soldado SIN pin, podes usarlo para rectificar de otra manera, tené en cuenta que ahí hay alta frecuencia (solo podes usar diodos RAPIDOS) y que el voltaje rectificado y filtrado será MORTAL si no se manipula con cuidado.

Para encender la fuente hace falta 1 pulso en el transformador driver! 3 vueltas de cable sobre el y haciendo un toque con 5v, 10v o 12v son suficientes  y queda andando!
hace pruebas cortas controlando la temperatura, ami me funciono MUY bien con el núcleo de un flyback y no use cooler!


Saludos!


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ene 19, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Hice pruebas con el cd4047, con el esquema mas simple que ya postearon y anduvo perfecto! y sale solo $1 mas que un 555 y hablamos de buena potencia trabajando en frió!
> 
> Podes, como para hacer solo la parte que eleva a 315vcd pero luego tenes que hacer la parte que modula esos 315vcd a 220ca.
> 
> ...



Yo hice pruebas y con el 555 no lograba excitar el mosfet N (salida baja) igual que lo hacía con el de canal P (salida alta). Entonces me quedaba la onda desproporcionada. Ante eso use el 4047 y al tener 2 salidas use dos mosfets N, uno por cada salida, y es un placer como andaba. Ahora suspendí las pruebas porque estoy esperando un trafo de 9-0-9 a 220v ya que estaba usando uno de 12-0-12 a 220v el cual no es correcto para obtener 220v. Además en mi intento de obtener una onda lo más senoidal posible o por lo menos "más limpia" he hecho varios exprimentos mientras funcionaba el circuito. El resultado: me la pasé quemando transistores, primero como 5 o más TIP41C y luego mosfets de varios modelos y potencias. Aún con fusible cada cierta cantidad de pruebas quemaba todos los transistores que ponía y en una hasta el mismo 4047 quemé. Lo que si logré una forma de onda que dentro de todo me gustó, digamos que era una triangular pero más redondeada. La pude probar poco porque tratando de hacer variaciones fui quemando a lo loco jeje. Con esa forma de onda todo hacía menos ruido, en este caso el trafo y el ventilador con el que lo probaba. Es muy simple lo que hice, solamente fui poniendo capacitores entre las salidas del 4047 de poliester, la forma de onda se iba "redondeando". Si te pasas perdés bastante onda (¿amplitud de la onda sería?) y si te quedás corto tenés una onda "muy cuadrada"; lo dejé donde más me gustaba y calculo que habré sumado unos 10uF o un poco más. Si querés probalo, lo único que te aconsejo es no poner un capacitor entre una de las salidas del 4047 y negativo o positivo, hice esto y quemé mis 2 últimos transistores.

Voy a ver lo que me comentás, espero darme cuenta porque no hace mucho que estoy con esto y como verás tengo talento para quemar cosas. En mi caso se arranca distinto ya que es una AT, la enchufo y ya arranca (tengo puenteado el botón de arranque).

Ya que estoy les consulto algo, viene al caso de la fuente conmutada pero es algo general la pregunta. Cómo y dónde se compran los transformadores para fuentes conmutadas? no encontré lugar que yo pida un determinado trafo y me lo vendan hecho. Lo único que conseguí es un lugar (que está en la lista de proveedores) donde les digo el amperaje y los voltajes y me venden el núcleo. No tendría problema en armarlo, pero como nunca hice esto aunque sea me vendría bien comprar uno hecho para la primera vez.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 19, 2015)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> El resultado: me la pasé quemando transistores, primero como 5 o más TIP41C y luego mosfets de varios modelos y potencias. Aún con fusible cada cierta cantidad de pruebas quemaba todos los transistores que ponía y en una hasta el mismo 4047 quemé. Lo que si logré una forma de onda que dentro de todo me gustó, digamos que era una triangular pero más redondeada.


Claro PERO creo que si redondeas la onda el mosfet sufre, ya que no trabaja en corte/saturacion... pero si usas onda cuadrada el transformador de chapas de cilicio va a calentar o a hacer ruido, pero la salida deberia ser una onda mas redondeada que la que usted le "mete" ya que al pasar por el trafo la onda se redondeará... en el peor de los casos vienen unos filtros comunes que sirven para terminar de "limpiar" la salida antes de enchufar el artefacto (son un filtro Π  si no le erro... capacitores e inductores en un paquete ya armado)



ClaudioYa dijo:


> La pude probar poco porque tratando de hacer variaciones fui quemando a lo loco jeje. Con esa forma de onda todo hacía menos ruido, en este caso el trafo y el ventilador con el que lo probaba. Es muy simple lo que hice, solamente fui poniendo capacitores entre las salidas del 4047 de poliester, la forma de onda se iba "redondeando". Si te pasas perdés bastante onda (¿amplitud de la onda sería?) y si te quedás corto tenés una onda "muy cuadrada"; lo dejé donde más me gustaba y calculo que habré sumado unos 10uF o un poco más. Si querés probalo, lo único que te aconsejo es no poner un capacitor entre una de las salidas del 4047 y negativo o positivo, hice esto y quemé mis 2 últimos transistores.



Aquí le conviene la serie irfz (44 por ejemplo)  o irfp dichos mosfets deben manejar MUCHOS amperes, ami me funcionaron bien los irfp250 y aun mejor los irfp260n... están caros, pero valen la pena, y siempre!!! en disipadores grandes!! y ambos en el mismo disipador para que compartan la temperatura...



ClaudioYa dijo:


> Voy a ver lo que me comentás, espero darme cuenta porque no hace mucho que estoy con esto y como verás tengo talento para quemar cosas. En mi caso se arranca distinto ya que es una AT, la enchufo y ya arranca (tengo puenteado el botón de arranque).



puede ser, si no arranca ya sabe, unas vueltas de cable sobre el transformadorcito y le manda 1 pulso y listo queda auto oscilando al máximo! 



ClaudioYa dijo:


> Ya que estoy les consulto algo, viene al caso de la fuente conmutada pero es algo general la pregunta. Cómo y dónde se compran los transformadores para fuentes conmutadas? no encontré lugar que yo pida un determinado trafo y me lo vendan hecho. Lo único que conseguí es un lugar (que está en la lista de proveedores) donde les digo el amperaje y los voltajes y me venden el núcleo. No tendría problema en armarlo, pero como nunca hice esto aunque sea me vendría bien comprar uno hecho para la primera vez.



por ahora le conviene reciclar, hasta que sepa al 100% que le rinde mas usar en cuanto a potencia/precio. Yo solo los reciclo incluso los pego de a 2 formando uno solo con mas potencia (he visto hasta 4 de fuentes de pc formando 1 si mal no recuerdo), si tengo que comprar no los consigo, solo me queda pedirlos por correo 

Saludos!



Ver el archivo adjunto 122169


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ene 20, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Claro PERO creo que si redondeas la onda el mosfet sufre, ya que no trabaja en corte/saturacion... pero si usas onda cuadrada el transformador de chapas de cilicio va a calentar o a hacer ruido, pero la salida deberia ser una onda mas redondeada que la que usted le "mete" ya que al pasar por el trafo la onda se redondeará... en el peor de los casos vienen unos filtros comunes que sirven para terminar de "limpiar" la salida antes de enchufar el artefacto (son un filtro Π  si no le erro... capacitores e inductores en un paquete ya armado)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Podés tutearme. En mis pruebas los transistores casi ni calentaban, aún con cargas medias para arriba. Esto es básicamente porque fui usando los mosfets que había comprado "al azar" para cuando los necesite y la mayoría eran de amperajes muy superiores a los 10A que debía manejar. De hecho no quemé ninguno por temperatura, todos quemados y apenas tibios y algunos a temperatura ambiente. Aún tengo muchas dudas de porque algunos se quemaron, los que entraron en corto por dejar de oscilar el 4047 es obvio el motivo, pero otros no. Por ejemplo en un día de pruebas se me quemaban todos los que ponía aún sin carga. Lo que hice fue a los próximos ponerles un diodo entre colector y el transformador y funcionó, no se quemaban más sin carga. Supongo que desde el transformador retornaría alguna que otra corriente que con el diodo luego bloqueé, sino no me explico el motivo. Cabe destacar que estos diodos no están en el diseño original, por eso tengo dudas de esto. Algo que no mencioné es que al poner los capacitores entre las salidas del 4047 baja el voltaje de salida del mismo, supongo que si vuelvo a probar ese circuito utilizaré entre los mosfets de potencia y el integrado unos BC547. Ahora solo me queda esperar a que me entreguen el transformador e ir a comprar mosfets para seguir quemando . Voy a comprar IRFZ44N ya que son más baratos y manejan más corriente que los IRF540, aunque estos últimos son los que más me han durado en las pruebas. ¿Qué hace que los irfp250 estén el doble que los anteriores?.

Una aclaración, cuando me refiero a la fuente conmutada y a los mosfets que quemé en pruebas estoy hablando de 2 proyectos diferentes. Uno es para hacer un inversor común con un transformador estándar como para practicar y además para usar cuando se me corta la luz (tengo una batería y un inversor comercial de onda modificada). El otro, con fuente conmutada, sería hacer uno igual al anterior pero más eficiente y liviano y de paso entro en el "mundo conmutado".

Es como que no me animo a modificar de esa forma la fuente de PC, seguro la termino rompiendo. Ahora se me metió la idea, mucho más fácil, de utilizarla para hacer un cargador de baterías elevando un poco el voltaje (luego de haber leído un aporte de @DOSMETROS).

Les consulto, envié un mensaje a una empresa que fabrica inductores especificando que necesitaba uno para elevar de 12VDC a 315VDC con 300w de potencia a lo que me respondieron "_En cuanto a su consulta, necesito me facilite todos los datos del inductor para poder cotizarle._", ¿qué demonios le digo? tengo 0 (cero) idea.


----------



## maxee (Ene 20, 2015)

pregunta cortita: estaría bien alimentar una computadora con CC? sabemos que tanto el CPU como el monitor, o bien el cargador de un portátil, usan fuentes conmutadas que rectifican en la entrada. Simplificaría la construcción del inverter. Solo una fuente conmutada 12Vcc a 310Vcc. pero el que no sabe es como el que no ve.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 20, 2015)

Hay que proteger al mosfet de los "dos" lados, su base tiene que estar con una resistencia y ademas un zener que no deje subir el voltaje mas de lo que su datasheet dice, a veces un diodo "apuntando" hacia el integrado ("hacia atras"), pero creo que solo sirve para apagarlo "rápido" y solo sirve en onda cuadrada, o un diente de cierra medio raro jeje, también tenes que poner una resistencia de base a emisor, si la recistencia de base es de 100ohms se usa una de 1kohms para "base-emisor" esta es para que la base no quede "excitada" dejando pasar corriente y destruyendo el mosfet por trabajar sin cortar... o trabajando "linealmente"

Del otro lado se los proteje del voltaje en inversa que aparece al "cortar" el mosfet, a veces un diodo como pusiste es suficiente, otras veces también un diodo de emisor a colector, y ademas! uff je un snubber simple que suele ser una resistencia de 10ohms o poco mas y una lenteja azul de 1kv (esto típico... el Snubber tiene un calculo muy preciso sobre la frecuencia y voltaje a la que trabaje) pero es mejor que nada! fijate que la fuente de pc tiene tooodo esto! las 2 resistencias en la base, el zener, el diodo, incluso el "snubber" en los bobinados del transformador! una resistencia de 2 watts y la lenteja! muchas veces incluso usan un inductor en forma de resistensia (unos negritos) para "patear" mas fuerte la base y que abra al %100 con cada pulso, y/o ademas para cambiar la onda que sale del integrado! si por el entra una onda triangular sale una cuadrada o inversa si mal no recuerdo... si llego temprano me fijo bien ese dato!!

Los irfp250 disipan mucho calor y aguantan sin problemas, son mas robustos! ni hablemos de los irfp260n son de hierro jeje


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ene 20, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Hay que proteger al mosfet de los "dos" lados, su base tiene que estar con una resistencia y ademas un zener que no deje subir el voltaje mas de lo que su datasheet dice, a veces un diodo "apuntando" hacia el integrado ("hacia atras"), pero creo que solo sirve para apagarlo "rápido" y solo sirve en onda cuadrada, o un diente de cierra medio raro jeje, también tenes que poner una resistencia de base a emisor, si la recistencia de base es de 100ohms se usa una de 1kohms para "base-emisor" esta es para que la base no quede "excitada" dejando pasar corriente y destruyendo el mosfet por trabajar sin cortar... o trabajando "linealmente"
> 
> Del otro lado se los proteje del voltaje en inversa que aparece al "cortar" el mosfet, a veces un diodo como pusiste es suficiente, otras veces también un diodo de emisor a colector, y ademas! uff je un snubber simple que suele ser una resistencia de 10ohms o poco mas y una lenteja azul de 1kv (esto típico... el Snubber tiene un calculo muy preciso sobre la frecuencia y voltaje a la que trabaje) pero es mejor que nada! fijate que la fuente de pc tiene tooodo esto! las 2 resistencias en la base, el zener, el diodo, incluso el "snubber" en los bobinados del transformador! una resistencia de 2 watts y la lenteja! muchas veces incluso usan un inductor en forma de resistensia (unos negritos) para "patear" mas fuerte la base y que abra al %100 con cada pulso, y/o ademas para cambiar la onda que sale del integrado! si por el entra una onda triangular sale una cuadrada o inversa si mal no recuerdo... si llego temprano me fijo bien ese dato!!
> 
> Los irfp250 disipan mucho calor y aguantan sin problemas, son mas robustos! ni hablemos de los irfp260n son de hierro jeje



Ahora que me lo decís tomo conciencia que hay que poner esas protecciones, pensaba incluirlas en el circuito final pero no como necesarias sino como adicionales. Evidentemente son necesarias y deberían agregarse al circuito. Lo que me parece que está de más es la resistencia entre base y emisor de los transistores mosfet (siempre y cuando se use el 4047). Esto es porque el 4047 alterna sus salidas entre positivo y negativo, con este último estado des-excitaría las bases de los mosfets (canal N). Por lo menos en mi caso nunca quedaron excitados. Pensaba en poner como protección zeners de 15v ya que en teoría no debe superar nunca ese valor de voltaje la batería. Las lentejas azules imagino que son varistores, y yo en este caso pondría unos más chicos,  20v o 25v. La resistencia te parece que hace falta? hay unos varistores, que son los de 20mm, que soportan bastante corriente. También están los descargadores gaseosos que son más rápidos, pero ya entramos a hilar muy fino.





maxee dijo:


> pregunta cortita: estaría bien alimentar una computadora con CC? sabemos que tanto el CPU como el monitor, o bien el cargador de un portátil, usan fuentes conmutadas que rectifican en la entrada. Simplificaría la construcción del inverter. Solo una fuente conmutada 12Vcc a 310Vcc. pero el que no sabe es como el que no ve.



Sabes que es una de mis ideas para el futuro (tengo miles). Todos los componentes internos de la PC trabajan a 12v y voltajes menores por lo que más que hacer una fuente conmutada que eleve a 315vdc sería mejor reemplazar las salidas de voltaje internos por los del circuito propio. Lo único que queda por ver es cual es la comunicación entre PC y fuente en los conectores de CPU y alimentación de la mother, calculo que nada del otro mundo. Con el monitor más simple aún, tengo un TV led que es a la vez monitor y viene con un transformador de 220vac a 14vdc y le saqué el transformador y lo alimento con una batería de 12v sin más. Anda sin problema alguno, aún estando algunos volts por debajo en la alimentación.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 21, 2015)

Nono no son varistores son Capacitores de 1 o 2 kv pero con forma de "lenteja", la idea es que el pico de voltaje inverso se "disipe" ahí, las resistencias de "apagado" pueden estar de mas pero no cuesta nada ponerlas! otra cosa que protege al cd4047 es que su alimentación no varíe y no este conectada a la fuente que se usa para conmutar o alimentar el primario y mosfets! tal vez un simple regulador de 12v y filtro alcanza para cuidarlo... hoy si llego me compro un par de cd4047 o muchos y no compre mosfets, tengo varios de fuentes Flyback reciclados que son de 600v 5a para comenzar las pruebas, me dio mejor resultado que el ka3525a  y esta un poquito caro... (el doble!)



Probé con unos transistores Darlington y queme todo la ultima vez... tengo que re intentar eso!!


----------



## maxee (Ene 23, 2015)

Aparentemente funciona bien lo de alimentar fuentes conmutadas con CC. vi varias paginas donde lo hacen, alimentan DVD, televisores y demás.
Me gustaría armarme un fuentesita así, de unos 500W (pobres baterías) siguiendo como ejemplo el diagrama que subió DOSMETROS, solo la parte elevadora, (que es la fuente que mas se asemeja a lo que intento que pude encontrar) siendo que esa es de 200W agregare 3 mosfet mas por rama y lo mismo con los devanados, agregare mas alambres en paralelo. ahora el núcleo, nunca pensé que seria tan difícil encontrar info para calcular la potencia admisible según el tamaño. Tengo en vista este núcleo de ferrite: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-535094588-nucleo-de-ferrite-toroide-_JM#D_[S:HOME,L:HISTORY,V:0] 
DIAMETRO EXTERIOR 45MM

DIAMETRO INTERIOR 18,5MM

ALTURA 16,5MM

me da un área efectiva de unos 219mm² supongo que es suficiente, pero ya digo, no encontré mucho al respecto. hay alguna formula o algún programita para saber esto?


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ene 26, 2015)

maxee dijo:


> Aparentemente funciona bien lo de alimentar fuentes conmutadas con CC. vi varias paginas donde lo hacen, alimentan DVD, televisores y demás.
> Me gustaría armarme un fuentesita así, de unos 500W (pobres baterías) siguiendo como ejemplo el diagrama que subió DOSMETROS, solo la parte elevadora, (que es la fuente que mas se asemeja a lo que intento que pude encontrar) siendo que esa es de 200W agregare 3 mosfet mas por rama y lo mismo con los devanados, agregare mas alambres en paralelo. ahora el núcleo, nunca pensé que seria tan difícil encontrar info para calcular la potencia admisible según el tamaño. Tengo en vista este núcleo de ferrite: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-535094588-nucleo-de-ferrite-toroide-_JM#D_[S:HOME,L:HISTORY,V:0]
> DIAMETRO EXTERIOR 45MM
> 
> ...




Estamos en la misma, tengo pocos conocimientos de electrónica porque recién empiezo pero hay mucha información en Internet sobre casi todo menos fuentes conmutadas. En "articsa.com.ar" me pasaron el precio del núcleo EE65 $25+IVA que es el que me sugirieron para mi proyecto. Me parece que  ahí debe ser más barato porque se dedican a eso y además en ml está lleno de chorros...

chorro=ladrón


----------



## maxee (Ene 26, 2015)

si si, de todo menos de smps de estas características, muy poca info.

Ese núcleo te lo recomendaron para una fuente de que potencia?
Tiene un área efectiva de 540mm²
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1595813.pdf
Ya estoy pensando que me quedo corto con mis 200mm²   (ya encargue 3 nucleos)

Un saludos vamos a ver si podemos sacar una linda fuente !


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ene 27, 2015)

maxee dijo:


> si si, de todo menos de smps de estas características, muy poca info.
> 
> Ese núcleo te lo recomendaron para una fuente de que potencia?
> Tiene un área efectiva de 540mm²
> ...



Para una fuente de 200w (12v a 315v).


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 27, 2015)

Les gustaría leer un poco???
Lo encontré en una biblioteca de una universidad cuando fui a instalar cámaras de seguridad, vi tantos libros que no me resistí a ojear.

 https://www.google.cl/url?sa=t&sou...t_nbzoD-2Bsq-vkQ&sig2=JHaUgl_VWhUuhCwEavekIQ 

Es una guía para construir fuentes conmutadas de varios tipos, y como elegir sus piezas clave.


----------



## maxee (Ene 27, 2015)

creo que te sobra nuecleo, fijate la fuente de Mnicolau, 1Kw con 210mm² https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/
hoja de datos nueclo E 42/21/20: http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1734402.pdf


lagg070988: gracias por la info! leyendo!


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 27, 2015)

Ademas de la superficie importa el material (y frecuencia de trabajo), tal vez no varíe mucho.... Tal vez...(con respecto a los núcleos).

Lo de alimentar fuentes conmutadas con 315VCD, es simple todas las fuentes conmutadas tienen el puente rectificador y de ahí los capacitores de filtrado. Al alimentar con VCD 1 de los 4 diodos conduce en directa continuamente cargando los capacitores internos de la fuente y bueno... arranca!!
hay que tener en cuenta que esos diodos que conducen:
 (  |----->{+}  y el que conduce al revés {-} <------| )  van a soportar todo la energía continuamente... y TAL VEZ no se, sufran un poco de estrés extra... no parece mala idea...

También podes poner diodos U-Rápidos ahí (dentro e la fuente), y alimentas la fuente con la salida del inversor, sin rectificar ni filtrar claro ya sabiendo que rectificado y filtrado es seguro!! (solo para ahorrarte 1 puente rectificador y caps)   y ya esta idea suena mas indecente jejje

Saludos!!
Ahora los tvs y otros equipos tal vez SI verían afectados... ni hablemos de algo que tenga un motor...

Busca Calculo de transformadores mediante software no recuerdo si tenia de ferritas EE o EI... si de núcleos tipo toroides!


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 12, 2015)

Tengo una duda colgada desde hace mucho tiempo y quisiera saber si me pueden dar alguna explicación a lo siguiente:

En los circuitos e inversores de corriente en su mayoría (por lo menos los que yo vi) la batería va conectada al circuito sin capacitor paralelo a la misma. En cambio en unos pocos diagramas hay un capacitor "grande" (por ej en el comentario #4 en el primer diagrama hay uno de 2200uF) paralelo a la batería. Mi duda es que función cumpliría este capacitor, imagino que debe ser un complemento de la batería para cuando hay una demanda de corriente muy grande, haciendo que no baje tanto la tensión en la batería. Por ejemplo yo tengo este inversor http://www.probattery.com.ar/nueva/...egoria_id=4&producto_id=FI-1500/12-CPB&agrup= y tiene uno o varios capacitores a la entrada y grandes ya que al conectarlo hace chispa.

Gracias.


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 12, 2015)

ClaudioYa dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una duda colgada desde hace mucho tiempo y quisiera saber si me pueden dar alguna explicación a lo siguiente:
> 
> En los circuitos e inversores de corriente en su mayoría (por lo menos  los que yo vi) la batería va conectada al circuito sin capacitor  paralelo a la misma. En cambio en unos pocos diagramas hay un capacitor  "grande" (por ej en el comentario #4 en el primer diagrama hay uno de  2200uF) paralelo a la batería. Mi duda es que función cumpliría este  capacitor, imagino que debe ser un complemento de la batería para cuando  hay una demanda de corriente muy grande, haciendo que no baje tanto la  tensión en la batería. Por ejemplo yo tengo este inversor http://www.probattery.com.ar/nueva/h.../12-CPB&agrup= y tiene uno o varios capacitores a la entrada y grandes ya que al conectarlo hace chispa.
> 
> Gracias.



Tal y como vos mismo te contestas es para eso, trata de estabilizar la tensión de la bateria tratando de mantenerla lo mas constante posible frente a grandes demandas de corriente.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 17, 2015)

Vuelvo otra vez acá ya que he avanzado en mi proyecto con buenos y malos resultados, les paso a comentar:

Aclaro primero que el circuito que estoy utilizando es el de la respuesta #4, el primero. El circuito en si funciona, ya estoy usando el trafo de 9-0-9 a 220v y como transistores dos IRF540N, los cuales casi no calientan (no siempre). Pero me surgieron dos problemas, paso a comentarlos por separado porque son bien distintos:

1) Como se ve en la imagen, en la salida de ambos transistores puse un capacitor de .1uF 1000v(consejo de shevchenko) y un varistor de 18v, ambos conectados a positivo. El inconveniente acá es que los varistores calientan muchísimo, tanto que no se pueden ni tocar y hasta han cambiaod de color un poco. Esto lo noté estando el circuito sin carga alguna y conectando algún motor. De todas formas tengo mis dudas ya que en la primera conexión que hice, un ventilador, no calentaban y luego sin carga si calentaron y ahora no se si calientan por el tipo de carga o porque ya se dañaron, de todas formas no deberían calentar nunca. Supongo que tendré que poner unos varistores de mayor voltaje? cuál sería el motivo por el que calientan?.

2) Este problema ocurre en la salida del inversor, o sea en la salida del transformador a 220vac. Esto me pasó siempre, no hubo circuito de este tipo que haya hecho y no me haya pasado, aún con el transformador de 12v. El problemas es que con carga, por ej. una bombita (lampara incandescente), el voltaje de salida es el adecuado y funciona lo que le conecte y puedo medir la tensión normalmente. Pero resulta que si enciendo el inversor sin carga alguna me entrega más voltaje, mucho más voltaje que ni siquiera puedo medir ya que se me quema el tester (ya he quemado con esto 3). Además he probado poner un capacitor en paralelo en la salida del transformador y se produce un corto, aún con un capacitor de poliester de 630v por lo que como se ve el voltaje es muy alto, además el transformador hace otro ruido, más fuerte digamos. Conectando antes o después de encender el inversor una carga el voltaje se estabiliza y ya me es posible medir sin problemas la tensión. Algo que creo que vale aclarar, la frecuencia en este caso no es el problema ya que la tengo ajustada con osciloscopio.

Disculpen el desorden del circuito, es la segunda vez que utilizo el programa y además lo hice incompleto solamente para que se entienda mejor como puse los componentes.

Espero sus comentarios. Gracias.


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 18, 2015)

eso que has hecho con el diodo , los varistores y el capacitor nunca lo he visto en otros circuitos.

He visto algo parecido y segun tengo entendido se llaman Redes Snubber. Son para suprimir el ringing en el mosfet.

Te comparto una modificacion a tu circuito, solo lo hice para la mitad, en fin, la otra mitad es igual. la resistencia de 10ohm(3W) y el cap de 220nf probablemente deban ser ajustados. los diodos ubicados en el gate probablemente sean un demasiado, pero mejor que sobre a que falte, son diodos clamper. 

Con el arreglo de bjts, configurados en totem pole, va a ser casi imposible que se te queme el 4047 otra vez. además la transición de corte a triodo de los mosfet será mas rapida eso mejora la eficiencia y contribuye a un menor calentamiento de los mosfet.

Dicho esto, yo utilizaría el TL494 para el inversor, este integrado tiene otras bondades que son de mucha ayuda, tiene la posibilidad de agregar una zona muerta (para evitar cruce entre mosfet) y el ancho del pulso puede ser ajustado. Con eso puedes anular el 3er armónico y quitarle estrés al transformador. Lamentablemente no recuerdo si el TL494 funciona para tan bajas frecuencias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2015)

Es que un varistor cuando se supea su tensión caracteristica se pone en corto, el pico que puede haber alli si tenes unos 12V de fuente rondara los 120V aprox
Fijate en el diagrama  como se comporta, cuando supera su umbral de tensión se pone en corto por eso crece la corriente que lo atraviesa.
Este dispositivo tiene otro fin, cuando en motore o entradas de fuente por anomalía en la red la tensión sube, el varistor se pone en conducción  y como esta en paralelo con la entrada es un corto circuito y hace fundir el fusible, cortando de ese modo la alimentación, cuando esto suele pasar suelen quedar inutilizados y deben reemplazarse, por eso el cambio de color que has observado. Alli es mejor poner una resistencia, algunos diseños incluyen un diodo, que no es un diodo rápido, se comporta similar a un zener


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 19, 2015)

kiwhilario dijo:


> eso que has hecho con el diodo , los varistores y el capacitor nunca lo he visto en otros circuitos.
> 
> He visto algo parecido y segun tengo entendido se llaman Redes Snubber. Son para suprimir el ringing en el mosfet.
> 
> ...



Seguramente no lo has visto porque se me ocurrió a mi al ver que quemaba todos los transistores. Los diodos los puse casi que por poner pero me ha dado muy buen resultado ya que no se me ha quemado ningún transistor, salvo por cortocircuito que es otro tema (aún tengo pendiente diseñar la parte de protección). Y lo del varistor vino a que es una de las primeras cosas que investigué antes de aprender electrónica y lo usé para protección en mi casa, puse unos varistores entre fase-neutro, tierra-neutro y fase-tierra...es algo conocido esto que hice. Entonces cuando shevchenko puso "lentejas azules" se me vinieron a la cabeza aún cuando no se refería a eso. Creo que no están de más, pero si que el valor es incorrecto y además yo pondría en la salida del inversor también.

Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de diseñar la modificación, creo que con eso el 4047 estaría totalmente protegido. De todas formas mi problema son los mosfets, y ahora que me pusiste el diseño me doy cuenta que yo encaraba mal esa parte, no en lo que hice sino en lo que pretendía hacer: poner un diodo entre las salidas de los transistores y positivo. No lo puse porque lo veía inútil, ahora me doy cuenta que ponga lo que ponga tiene que ir a negativo...era fácil pero no me daba cuenta. Supongo que además del capacitor y la resistencia convendría poner un diodo entre las salidas y positivo no? (inversamente polarizado) y hasta pondría un zener también. Lo que tengo claro es que los diodos en las salidas de los transistores disipan mucha potencia, por eso cuando esté seguro que no hay más problemas con eso los quitaré.
El TL494 no es para fuentes conmutadas?.



pandacba dijo:


> Es que un varistor cuando se supea su tensión caracteristica se pone en corto, el pico que puede haber alli si tenes unos 12V de fuente rondara los 120V aprox
> Fijate en el diagrama  como se comporta, cuando supera su umbral de tensión se pone en corto por eso crece la corriente que lo atraviesa.
> Este dispositivo tiene otro fin, cuando en motore o entradas de fuente por anomalía en la red la tensión sube, el varistor se pone en conducción  y como esta en paralelo con la entrada es un corto circuito y hace fundir el fusible, cortando de ese modo la alimentación, cuando esto suele pasar suelen quedar inutilizados y deben reemplazarse, por eso el cambio de color que has observado. Alli es mejor poner una resistencia, algunos diseños incluyen un diodo, que no es un diodo rápido, se comporta similar a un zener



Comprendo el funcionamiento y de hecho lo menciono más atrás, pero supuse que al tener en la salida de los transistores +/- 12v no iba a superar esa tensión y por eso elegí 18v, con la idea que sea en algún caso aislado necesario, por lo visto me equivoqué.



Bueno luego de responder las respuestas valga la redundancia, les paso a comentar y mostrar mi última prueba.

Puse en funcionamiento otra vez el circuito, esta vez habiendo quitado los varistores y con la idea de hacer otra prueba: poner 2 capacitores dispuestos en serie en paralelo a la salida del inversor con la idea que sumen sus voltajes y no cortocircuiteen (se escribe así?) la salida. En parte funcionó, no corticircuitaron la salida y el ventilador que conecté hacía mucho menos ruido al poner ambos capacitores, pero he descubierto que no es suficiente.
Como había comentado anteriormente, con carga el circuito estabilizaba la tensión y podía medir el voltaje sin problemas, eso no era tan así ya que con el ventilador conectado (y los capacitores) me dispuse a medir la tensión y chau multímetro, esta vez lo quemó tanto que no mide nada de nada (en los otros seguía midiendo mal, pero medía).

Bueno ahora necesito ayuda de como solucionar este problema, básicamente es que en la salida se genera un voltaje muy grande y hasta creo que esos capacitores que puse en parte se cortocircuitaron ya que con ellos puestos se calentaron los mosfets al punto de tocar el los disipadores y quemarme, además se calentaron todos los contactos, cable de la batería, fusible, transformador y bornes de la batería. Aún así no saltó el fusible en la salida (220v) ni el de la entrada (12v). En una de las pruebas reemplacé ambos capacitores de 630v por uno de 1kv y se quemó, adjunto foto de como quedó.

Acá les dejo el video que hice para que vean que realmente es alto voltaje, de hecho hasta atravesaba el termocontraible que cubre uno de los cables. Las veces que despego el capacitor y salta la chispa es el circuito sin carga alguna y en la última vez que lo hago al final del video se ve que no hace chispa, bueno es porque en ese momento había prendido el ventilador:






Espero sus comentarios, termino acá porque se me hizo muy largo el mensaje.


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 19, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Es que un varistor cuando se supea su tensión caracteristica se pone en corto, el pico que puede haber alli si tenes unos 12V de fuente rondara los 120V aprox



si se lo que es un varistor, simplemente el orden de los componentes (el varistor, el cap y el diodo) me parecia que estaba equivocado. El drain del mosfet debe ir conectado directamente al transformador.

Si se que en el drain puede haber un gran pico de voltaje y tambien una oscilacion producto de la inductancia parásita del transformador.






Yo he visto este fenomeno en fuentes conmutadas a mayor frecuencia, pero esto tambien ocurre en baja frecuencia. Existe un compromiso entre la resistencia del Gate y la red snubber (que tambien puede construirse con diodos) para evitar este problema.

En una clase de laboratorio de electronica de potencia, hace ya algunos años, hice eso y pude encender un foco incandescente de 100W y marcaba 213Vrms (o algo asi) a la salida. recuerdo haber usado un 555, y un flip flop para conseguir el duty 50% exactos.



ClaudioYa dijo:


> Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de diseñar la modificación, creo que con eso el 4047 estaría totalmente protegido. De todas formas mi problema son los mosfets, y ahora que me pusiste el diseño me doy cuenta que yo encaraba mal esa parte, no en lo que hice sino en lo que pretendía hacer: poner un diodo entre las salidas de los transistores y positivo. No lo puse porque lo veía inútil, ahora me doy cuenta que ponga lo que ponga tiene que ir a negativo...era fácil pero no me daba cuenta. Supongo que además del capacitor y la resistencia convendría poner un diodo entre las salidas y positivo no? (inversamente polarizado) y hasta pondría un zener también. Lo que tengo claro es que los diodos en las salidas de los transistores disipan mucha potencia, por eso cuando esté seguro que no hay más problemas con eso los quitaré.
> El TL494 no es para fuentes conmutadas?.



De nada, estamos para ayudar. Lo de agregar el diodo para formar un snubber RCD no es mala. Nomas revisa un poco más sobre el tema. 
Es cierto que el TL494 es para fuentes conmutadas, pero si lo usas a baja frecuencia puede cumplir la misma función que el 4047 pero con zona muerta, es decir, que entre la comutacion de un mosfet y otro hay un pequeño tiempo donde los 2 mosfet estan apagados, esto evita la saturacion del nucleo en alta frecuencia y reduce radicalmente el pico de sobretension.

Evidentemente 50hz es muy baja frecuencia y quizá la saturacion del nucleo del transformador no es algo critico, pero el pico de sobretension, si.

Si a eso le sumas el hecho de que con agregar una zona muerta de un ancho específico puedes cancelar el 3er armónico, pues está bueno no?


----------



## visualbmiguel (Jun 14, 2015)

Yo tengo una duda respecto a este tema.
Verán tengo un amplificador de audio cuya fuente de alimentación es una fuente conmutada. Funciona con la red eléctrica (no es una etapa de coche)
¿Podría funcionar en un inversor de 12v a 230v de onda modificada como en las que se usa en los coches?


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jun 16, 2015)

visualbmiguel dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda respecto a este tema.
> Verán tengo un amplificador de audio cuya fuente de alimentación es una fuente conmutada. Funciona con la red eléctrica (no es una etapa de coche)
> ¿Podría funcionar en un inversor de 12v a 230v de onda modificada como en las que se usa en los coches?



Supongo que será el mismo caso que reformar una fuente de PC para lo mismo, hay un post sobre esto y por lo menos en el caso de la fuente de PC me dijeron que era más fácil hacer una fuente de cero que modificarla. Lo que me parece que si serviría es el tranformador de ferrita.



@kiwhilario hace meses leí el comentario y me olvidé de agradecerte, gracias por la respuesta. No seguí con una respuesta porque estoy con otras cosas, cuando retome el desarrollo del inversor pasaré a comentar en base a lo que me recomendás. Como suele pasarme en casi todo lo que hago por hobby, un día estoy con una cosa y al otro día con otra totalmente distinta; de hecho tengo varios temas "colgados" no porque no los haya leído sino porque cambié de tarea.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2015)

visualbmiguel dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda respecto a este tema.
> Verán tengo un amplificador de audio cuya fuente de alimentación es una fuente conmutada. Funciona con la red eléctrica (no es una etapa de coche)
> ¿Podría funcionar en un inversor de 12v a 230v de onda modificada como en las que se usa en los coches?


 
Hay varios Foristas que han comentado que no se llevan bien las fuentes conmutadas con los inversores .

Saludos !


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 16, 2015)

Además, ¿No sería agregar etapas intermedias e innecesarias?


----------



## maxee (Jun 16, 2015)

no es mejor alimentarlo con 310V de continua directamente?


----------



## visualbmiguel (Jun 18, 2015)

Verán el amplificador es uno profesional no es hecho por mí, entonces cualquier tipo de modificacion anularía la garantía. 
El diagrama de conexion sería batería-inversor-amplificador.
Yo de normal lo uso con la red eléctrica pero al ver leer tema me surgió la duda;
pero bueno si como bien ha dicho dosmetros que no se llevan bien, me tendré que ir olvidando de la idea


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jun 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay varios Foristas que han comentado que no se llevan bien las fuentes conmutadas con los inversores .
> 
> Saludos !



Seguro? anduve buscando y no encontré donde mencionan eso, tampoco revisé todo el foro 

Según tengo entendido los inversores más eficientes tienen una fuente conmutada para elevar el voltaje que luego oscilarán. Tengo un inversor de 1500w (este) y si bien no pesa poco no hay mucha diferencia con lo que pesa un trafo normal que compré para hacer un inversor de 200w. Supongo que debe ser conmutado, un día lo desarmo. A lo que voy, es que sacando la forma de onda horrible que tiene en la salida, no falla ni le veo otro problema.



De paso tiro algunas cosas que se me ocurrieron, aunque seguro son unas burradas:

Partiendo de un inversor con transformador común:
1- Podría aplicarse una onda cuadrada pura al transformador para no tener pérdidas en la parte activa de los transistores, rectificarla y luego aplicarle la oscilación a la salida. ¿Mejoraría esto la eficiencia?.
2- ¿Qué pasa si al trafo común le aplicamos más frecuencia (sin llegar a saturarlo)?, digo, sería útil solo para el ejemplo anterior antes de rectificar.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 20, 2015)

1: si se puede, pero ahora las perdidas las tendras en el transformador, en forma de calor.
2: normalmente esa frecuencia es la mas optima, una mas alta ya genera perdidas... o ineficiencias, incluso podria comportarse peor teniendo una salida aun mas alta he inestable...

La lenteja azul era un capacitor de 1kv + la resistencia hacían de Snuber para proteger los mosfets, al final tengo una version terminada con el 4047 y 2 mosfets con un trafo de 9+9/220 que anda perfecto, en eficiencia y ha andado todo lo que he conectado, pero es el simple que esta al comienzo... 

me parece (en los que queme yo que tambien siempre dejo un cementerio de integrados y mosfets) que al estar conectado el 4047 a la misma fuente que alimenta el trafo y los mosfets, le llega algo de ruido... 
Solucion:
un Diodo Rápido entre + de la alimentacion del 4047 y negativo
Un cap de 10uf 16v y uno de 1000uf 16v ambos en paralelo también en la alimentacion del 4047 esto para estabilizar la alimentación el ic y evitar que entre ruido... en potencias bajas (70 watts) es increible la eficiencia para ser tan simple (yo use onda cuadrada)
si te interesa subo unas imágenes de prueba!

Saludos y espero logre su cometido, no se olvide que aun puede usar la fuente de pc con todas las modificaciones para que ande a 12v claro....



Los otros inversores (como ese que pesa menos jeje)
usa el sg3525, la ventaja es que puede manejar par de mosfets por CADA salida, asi que usan 2 mosfets de unos 40A en cada salida un Señor transformador de ferrita y elevan de 12v a unos 300v, luego a esos 300v los modulan con el cd4013be o similar podría ser un 4047... si podria...  y en esta etapa no hay trafo, y normalmente también usan 2 mosfets por salida, ademas le agregan un 556 y a veces tambien un 555 para en modo de censo, para saber si la batería esta baja, y para evitar que pase de los 220v la salida modulada... al final también le agregan un Buzzer pro si queda poca batería... son inverters bastante fieles pero no suelen entregar ni 300 watts (aunque digan que es de 500) 


Saludos y buena inversión.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jun 20, 2015)

También armé el simple que está al comienzo con el 4047 de onda cuadrada y fue el único que no me quemó los mosfets, pero si me quemó los testers porque entrega en vacío o con poca carga un voltaje de más de 1000v (esto ya lo he comentado y lo hemos tratado). Como me cansé de comprar testers no voy a volver a hacer estas pruebas hasta hacerme un divisor resistivo para probar altos voltajes. Los aparatos que conecté anduvieron bien, pero con mucho ruido y con algo peor. Lo peor es, en caso de ser lo que digo, que al tener un voltaje muy alto a la salida y aunque éste disminuya con la carga, al apagar el electrodoméstico se siguen escuchando ruidos en el mismo. Para mi que se genera una pequeña fuga de corriente por el elevado voltaje, los aparatos tienen interruptores para 220v y acá tenemos más de 1000 y como se ve en el video que subí, se producen arcos de corriente en el aire. Supongo que pasa lo mismo en el interruptor, en mi caso de un ventilador.

Lo de los otros inversores, los conmutados, estoy esperando que DOSMETROS me diga donde leyó eso para ver que dice. Calculo que si se usan bastante deben ser viables. El mío todavía no lo desarmé para ver que tiene, pero intuyo que es conmutado y se ha bancado los watts que dice entregar (lo probé con un anafe eléctrico y con el microondas). Eso si, los ruidos los tiene.
Lo de las protecciones por batería baja y demás son una cosa que pienso implementar, de hecho el inversor comercial que tengo las tiene, pero primero quiero lograr algo que funcione bien y luego hago el resto.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jun 21, 2015)

Le saqué fotos al inversor por dentro, nunca imaginé que iba a tener tanta circuitería. Al final como pensaba es conmutado y esos 6 transformadores (que en total entregan 1500w) no deben pesar lo que pesa el que tengo de 200w de los comunes.

En una foto está enfocado lo que dice cada transformador, con esos datos se puede saber el tipo como para comprarlos?.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 21, 2015)

sisi serviría, pero aqui creo que conviene mas comprar algo conocido de una potencia y frecuencia conocidas! por precio y ...lo conseguible que sea!
por ejemplo un EI55 creo que llega a los 1000 wats! y siempre podes usar varios armando 1 solo para sumar potencia! asi que podrias conseguir los de fuentes de pc, (300 watts) y si usas 3 o 4 ya tendrias muy buena potencia, ahora todo esto para elevar de 12v a unos 300v nada mas lo otro viene despues ....


----------



## faxiuzz (Sep 6, 2018)

Hola Ingenieros Electronicos, les traigo el tema sobre un inversor comprendible y facil de manipular, ya que les entregare una amplea experiencia y desarollo del mismo circuito, espero que aprovechen el tema y desarollen mejor technologia en el mismo ciruito, este circuito se puede implementar en diversos proyectos, tanto como en amplificadores para automoviles, fuentes smps o inversores de 12, 24v a 120ac o 220ac e infinidades de tipo de inversores.


PWM se utiliza en todo tipo de control de potencia y circuitos de convertidor. Algunos ejemplos comunes incluyen control de motor, convertidores DC-DC, inversores DC-AC y atenuadores de lámpara. Existen numerosos controladores PWM disponibles que hacen que el uso y la aplicación de PWM sean bastante sencillos. Uno de los controladores más populares es el versátil y ubicuo SG3525 producido por múltiples fabricantes: ST Microelectronics, Fairchild Semiconductors, On Semiconductors, por nombrar algunos.
El SG3525 se utiliza ampliamente en convertidores DC-DC, inversores CC-CA, sistemas UPS residenciales, inversores solares, fuentes de alimentación, cargadores de baterías y numerosas otras aplicaciones. Con la comprensión adecuada, pronto podrá comenzar a usar SG3525 usted mismo en tales aplicaciones o cualquier otra aplicación que realmente exija control PWM.
Antes de continuar con la descripción y la aplicación, primero echemos un vistazo al diagrama de bloques y al diseño de los pines de la primera figura que les puse por cecuencia.

2-
Los pines 1(inv-input) y 2(noninv-input) son las entradas al amplificador de error a bordo. Si se está preguntando qué es eso, puede pensarlo como un comparador que controla el aumento o disminución del ciclo de trabajo para los "comentarios" que asocia con la modulación de ancho de pulso (PWM).
Esto funciona para aumentar o disminuir el ciclo de trabajo dependiendo de los niveles de voltaje en las entradas Inv y No Invertir - pines 1 y 2 respectivamente.

Cuando el voltaje en la entrada de inversión (pin 1) es mayor que el voltaje en la entrada de no inversión (pin 2), el ciclo de trabajo se reduce.
Cuando el voltaje en la entrada no invertida (pin 2) es mayor que el voltaje en la entrada invertida (pin 1), el ciclo de trabajo aumenta.
 
La frecuencia de PWM depende de la capacitancia de temporización y de la resistencia de temporización. El condensador de temporización (CT) está conectado entre el pin 5 y la tierra. La resistencia de temporización (RT) está conectada entre el pin 6 y tierra. La resistencia entre los pines 5 y 7 (RD) determina el tiempo muerto (y también afecta levemente la frecuencia). 
La frecuencia está relacionada con RT, CT y RD por la relación, en la siguiente imagen de la formula podemos observar lo siguiente. (ver imagen 2)
Con RT y RD en Ω y CT en F, f está en Hz.
Los valores típicos de RD están en el rango de 10 Ω a 47 Ω. El rango de valores utilizables (según lo especificado por los fabricantes de SG3525) es de 0Ω a 500Ω.
RT debe estar dentro del rango de 2kΩ a 150kΩ. CT debe estar dentro del rango 1nF (código 102) a 0.2μF (código 224). La frecuencia del oscilador debe estar dentro del rango de 100Hz a 400kHz. Hay un flip-flop antes de la etapa del controlador, debido a que sus señales de salida tendrán frecuencias de la mitad de la frecuencia del oscilador que se calcula utilizando la fórmula mencionada anteriormente. Por lo tanto, si está buscando usar esto para un inversor de 50Hz, necesita señales de activación de 50Hz. Entonces, la frecuencia del oscilador debe ser de 100Hz.
Una capacitancia conectada entre el pin 8 y tierra proporciona la funcionalidad de arranque suave. Cuanto mayor sea la capacidad, mayor será el tiempo de arranque suave. Esto significa que el tiempo necesario para pasar del ciclo de trabajo del 0% al ciclo de trabajo deseado o al ciclo de trabajo máximo es mayor. Entonces, el ciclo de trabajo aumenta más lentamente al principio. Tenga en cuenta que esto solo afecta la velocidad inicial de aumento del ciclo de trabajo, es decir, la tasa de aumento del ciclo de trabajo después del arranque del SG3525.
Los valores típicos de la capacitancia de arranque suave se encuentran dentro del rango de 1 μF a 22 μF dependiendo del tiempo de arranque suave deseado.
El pin 16 es la salida de la sección de referencia de voltaje. El SG3525 contiene un módulo interno de referencia de voltaje con una clasificación de +5,1 V que se recorta para proporcionar una precisión de ± 1%. Esta referencia se usa a menudo para proporcionar una tensión de referencia al amplificador de error para establecer la tensión de referencia de retroalimentación. Se puede conectar directamente a una de las entradas o se puede usar un divisor de voltaje para reducir aún más el voltaje.
El pin 15 es VCC: el voltaje de suministro al SG3525 que lo hace funcionar. VCC debe estar dentro del rango de 8V a 35V. El SG3525 tiene un circuito de bloqueo de baja tensión que impide el funcionamiento cuando el VCC está por debajo de 8 V, lo que evita el funcionamiento erróneo o el mal funcionamiento.
El pin 13 es VC: la tensión de alimentación del controlador SG3525. Está conectado a los colectores de los transistores NPN en la etapa de salida tótem-polo. De ahí el nombre VC. VC debe estar dentro del rango de 4.5V a 35V. El voltaje del variador de salida será una caída de voltaje del transistor por debajo de VC. Así que cuando se conduce MOSFET de potencia, VC debe estar dentro del rango de 9V a 18V (como la mayoría de los MOSFET de potencia requieren mínimo 8V que ser plenamente y tienen una tensión máxima de 20V desglose VGS). Para controlar los MOSFET de nivel lógico, se puede usar VC inferior. Se debe tener cuidado para garantizar que no se cruce el voltaje máximo de ruptura de VGS del MOSFET. De forma similar, cuando las salidas SG3525 se alimentan a otro controlador o IGBT, el VC debe seleccionarse en consecuencia, teniendo en cuenta la tensión requerida para el dispositivo que se alimenta o acciona. Es una práctica común vincular VC a VCC cuando VCC está por debajo de 20V.
El pin 12 es la conexión a tierra y debe conectarse a tierra del circuito. Debe compartir un terreno común con el dispositivo que maneja.
Los pines 11 y 14 son las salidas de las cuales se deben tomar las señales de accionamiento. Son las salidas de la etapa de controlador interno SG3525 y se pueden usar para controlar directamente MOSFET e IGBT. Tienen una clasificación de corriente continua de 100 mA y una clasificación de pico de 500 mA. Cuando se requiera una mayor corriente o una mejor transmisión, se debe utilizar una etapa adicional del controlador que utilice transistores discretos o una etapa de controlador dedicada. De manera similar, se debe usar una etapa de manejo cuando se maneja el dispositivo, causando una disipación de energía excesiva y calentando el SG3525. Cuando se manejan MOSFET en una configuración de puente, se deben usar los controladores de lado alto bajo o los transformadores de compuerta de compuerta ya que el SG3525 está diseñado solo para la impulsión de lado bajo.
El pin 10 está apagado. Cuando este pin es bajo, PWM está habilitado. Cuando este pin es alto, el pestillo PWM se establece inmediatamente. Esto proporciona la señal de apagado más rápida para las salidas. Al mismo tiempo, el condensador de arranque suave se descarga con una fuente de corriente de 150 μA . Un método alternativo de apagar el SG3525 es tirar del pin 8 o pin 9 al mínimo. Sin embargo, esto no es tan rápido como usar el pin de apagado. Por lo tanto, cuando se requiere un apagado rápido, se debe aplicar una señal alta al pin 10. Este pin no se debe dejar flotante ya que podría captar ruido y causar problemas. Por lo tanto, este pin generalmente se mantiene bajo con una resistencia desplegable.
El pin 9 es una compensación. Se puede usar junto con el pin 1 para proporcionar una compensación de retroalimentación.
Ahora que hemos visto la función de cada pin, diseñemos un circuito con el SG3525 y veamos cómo se usa prácticamente.
Hagamos que un circuito funcione a 50 kHz, impulsando MOSFET (en una configuración push-pull) que impulsa un núcleo de ferrita que luego intensifica la CA de alta frecuencia y luego se rectifica y filtra para proporcionar una salida regulada de 290V que se puede usar una o más CFL.
Para el cálculo de vueltas, consulte mi artículo "El transformador de ferrita convierte el cálculo para el inversor de alta frecuencia / SMPS": Tahmid's blog: Ferrite Transformer Turns Calculation for High-Frequency/SMPS  Inverter

3- En la tercera imagen que les mostre por secuencia, podemos ver el circuito ya echo a medidas de lo explicado, esto para que vallan entendiendo un poco sobre el tema de como relacionar cada pin de entrada y salida del SG3525, porfavor echa un vistaso a la imagen del circuito y sigue con el tema, ya que si no llevas un orden con las indicaciones que se te esta dando no sabras en que vas y que te perdiste ....


Analicémoslo y veamos lo que hice en el circuito de la imagen que les mostre.
En primer lugar, puede ver que se ha suministrado la tensión de alimentación y que se ha conectado a tierra. También observe que VC ha sido conectado a VCC. He agregado un volumen y un condensador de desacoplamiento a través de los pines de suministro. El condensador de desacoplamiento (0.1 μ F) debe colocarse tan cerca del SG3525 como sea posible. Siempre debes usar esto en todos tus diseños. No omita tampoco el condensador a granel, aunque puede usar un valor menor.
Veamos los pines 5, 6 y 7. He añadido una pequeña resistencia RD (entre los pines 5 y 7) que proporciona un poco de tiempo muerto. He conectado RT entre el pin 6 y tierra y CT entre el pin 5 y tierra. RD = 22 Ω , CT = 1nF (Código: 102) y RT = 15k Ω . Nos dirigimos a la siguiente imagen de la formula que hace referencia ala frecuencia que me dio.

Como la frecuencia del oscilador es 94.6kHz, la frecuencia de conmutación es 0.5 * 94.6kHz = 47.3kHz y esto es lo suficientemente cerca de nuestra frecuencia objetivo de 50kHz. Ahora bien, si hubiera necesitado una precisión de 50 kHz, la mejor manera habría sido usar una olla (resistencia variable) en serie con RT y ajustar la olla, o usar una olla (resistencia variable) como RT, aunque prefiero la primera como permite un ajuste fino de la frecuencia.
Miremos el pin 8 ahora. He conectado un condensador de 1 μF desde el pin 8 a tierra y esto proporciona un pequeño arranque suave. He evitado el uso de un arranque suave demasiado grande cuando el ciclo de trabajo lento aumenta (y por lo tanto, el lento aumento de voltaje) causa problemas cuando se usan CFL en la salida.
Miremos el pin 10 ahora. Inicialmente se detuvo a VREF con una resistencia pull-up. Entonces, PWM está desactivado y no se ejecuta. Sin embargo, cuando el interruptor está encendido, el pin 10 ahora está en la tierra y entonces PWM está habilitado. Por lo tanto, hemos utilizado la opción de apagado SG3525 (a través del pin 10). Por lo tanto, el interruptor actúa como un interruptor de encendido / apagado.
El pin 2 está conectado a VREF y, por lo tanto, tiene un potencial de +5,1 V ( ± 1%). La salida del convertidor está conectada al pin 1 a través de un divisor de voltaje con resistencias de 56kΩ y 1kΩ. La relación de voltaje es 57: 1. En el "equilibrio" de retroalimentación, la tensión en el pin 1 es 5.1V y este es el objetivo del amplificador de error - para ajustar el ciclo de trabajo para ajustar el voltaje en el pin 1 de modo que sea igual al del pin 2. Entonces, cuando el voltaje en el pin 1 es 5.1V, el voltaje en la salida es 5.1V * 57 = 290.7V y esto es lo suficientemente cerca de nuestro objetivo de 290V. Si se requiere una mayor precisión, una de las resistencias puede ser reemplazada con una olla o en serie con una olla y la olla puede ajustarse para dar la lectura requerida.
La combinación en paralelo de la resistencia y el condensador entre los pines 1 y 9 proporciona una compensación de retroalimentación. No voy a entrar en detalles en la compensación de retroalimentación, ya que es un gran tema en sí mismo.
Los pines 11 y 14 manejan los MOSFET. Hay resistencias en serie con la puerta para limitar la corriente de la puerta. Las resistencias de puerta a puerta garantizan que los MOSFET no se enciendan accidentalmente.
Entonces eso es todo. Puedes ver que este es un circuito bastante fácil de diseñar. Si ha entendido todo esto, ahora puede diseñar circuitos con el SG3525 usted mismo. Intente hacer algunos, por ejemplo, para una salida de 50 Hz y con realimentación aislada. Si no puedes, no te preocupes, pondré otro artículo con algunos circuitos más usando SG3525 para que te vuelvas completamente claro con él (si no lo has hecho ya).

Ahora ya para finalizar, este circuito solo soporta hasta 2 mosfet, ya que entrega una potencia de salida de almenos 200 mw, para mayores potencias o se podria decir, amperajes, ocupamos de un pre amplificación mediante transistores pnp y npn, esto nos amplifica la potencia para suministrarle no solo 4 sino hasta 15 o 20 o 30 mosfets en paralelo, si te a agradado el tema, muestra tu satisfacción y seguiremos con el tema en agregarle los transistores mencionados, saludos espero les guste.


----------



## The_stranger (Ago 19, 2022)

faxiuzz dijo:


> Hola Ingenieros Electronicos, les traigo el tema sobre un inversor comprendible y facil de manipular, ya que les entregare una amplea experiencia y desarollo del mismo circuito, espero que aprovechen el tema y desarollen mejor technologia en el mismo ciruito, este circuito se puede implementar en diversos proyectos, tanto como en amplificadores para automoviles, fuentes smps o inversores de 12, 24v a 120ac o 220ac e infinidades de tipo de inversores.
> 
> 
> PWM se utiliza en todo tipo de control de potencia y circuitos de convertidor. Algunos ejemplos comunes incluyen control de motor, convertidores DC-DC, inversores DC-AC y atenuadores de lámpara. Existen numerosos controladores PWM disponibles que hacen que el uso y la aplicación de PWM sean bastante sencillos. Uno de los controladores más populares es el versátil y ubicuo SG3525 producido por múltiples fabricantes: ST Microelectronics, Fairchild Semiconductors, On Semiconductors, por nombrar algunos.
> ...


Gracias por el aporte, espero me puedas ayudar a aclarar mis siguientes dudas: si bien la frecuencia de pulsación es 47 khz, como es que se consiguen 50 hz a la salida? El diseño del transformador, de acuerdo a tu referencia es para un DC - DC, aplica lo mismo para un DC - AC? que consideraciones debo tener para un inversor de 1500 W? Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2022)

The_stranger dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, espero me puedas ayudar a aclarar mis siguientes dudas: si bien la frecuencia de pulsación es 47 khz, como es que se consiguen 50 hz a la salida?


PWM


----------

